# Another absolutly Cold Dig!!!! But fun Dig....enjoy!!!!



## Dewfus (Feb 14, 2021)

With yet another round of snow coming to Northern Indiana were I live,i decided to go for another artic Dig !!! 
Evans Big G 



Embossed 7 up 


Kepler?


CLOVERS MANGE MEDICINE 


If I remeber correctly  it's  a self feeding bottle for a baby lol second  one I've found 


Vinol havent researched it yet 


Medicine from an old local hospital in wolf lake, indiana 10 mins from my house 


Sorry so blurry but it says bon ton soda from wakarusa indiana 


National botteling works Gary Indiana


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 14, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> With yet another round of snow coming to Northern Indiana were I live,i decided to go for another artic Dig !!!
> Evans Big G View attachment 219088
> Embossed 7 up View attachment 219089
> Kepler?View attachment 219090
> ...


Carbona? 


FEllows Syrup of hypophosogites 


Torpor electric vaporizer?


BURMA SHAVE 


Olive oil 


Fly ded


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2021)

embossed seven up's aren't that common , if it never had an acl , likely had a paper label originally , I can't really tell from pic if it ever had paint or not


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 14, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> With yet another round of snow coming to Northern Indiana were I live,i decided to go for another artic Dig !!!
> Evans Big G View attachment 219088
> Embossed 7 up View attachment 219089
> Kepler?View attachment 219090
> ...





RCO said:


> embossed seven up's aren't that common , if it never had an acl , likely had a paper label originally , I can't really tell from pic if it ever had paint or not


It didnt seem like it was painted but idk I'll have to find an example on Google


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 14, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> With yet another round of snow coming to Northern Indiana were I live,i decided to go for another artic Dig !!!
> Evans Big G View attachment 219088
> Embossed 7 up View attachment 219089
> Kepler?View attachment 219090
> ...


V


Dewfus said:


> With yet another round of snow coming to Northern Indiana were I live,i decided to go for another artic Dig !!!
> Evans Big G View attachment 219088
> Embossed 7 up View attachment 219089
> Kepler?View attachment 219090
> ...





Dewfus said:


> It didnt seem like it was painted but idk I'll have to find an example on Google





Dewfus said:


> With yet another round of snow coming to Northern Indiana were I live,i decided to go for another artic Dig !!!
> Evans Big G View attachment 219088
> Embossed 7 up View attachment 219089
> Kepler?View attachment 219090
> ...


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 14, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> It didnt seem like it was painted but idk I'll have to find an example on Google





east texas terry said:


> V


THE SELF FEEDING BABY BOTTLE KNOW AS THE VICTORIA ERA MURDER BOTTLE 2 OUT 10 BABY WOULD LIVE TO SEE THERE 2ND BRITHDAY    [  HOPE HAVE WARM UP NICE BOTTLE]


----------



## Clare (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes, a self-feeding baby bottle. I love them and have 5 (number 6 is on it's way) in my collection so far. I think they're absolutely adorable and love their shape. Also, got to love anything with a dark history! That's a great quote on your one! Very jealous lol. Photo of a matching German dolls bottle below.

Yes, that is a Kepler bottle/large jar.


----------



## Csa (Feb 15, 2021)

Very nice finds!  Especially in this weather!  Carbona is a cleaning fluid. I dug a miniature version of the one you’re showing there. Looks like they used that shape bottle, (14 sided) from ~1900 till  about 1935, yours looks to be on the earlier side of that based on what I’ve seen elsewhere online.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 15, 2021)

Csa said:


> Very nice finds!  Especially in this weather!  Carbona is a cleaning fluid. I dug a miniature version of the one you’re showing there. Looks like they used that shape bottle, (14 sided) from ~1900 till  about 1935, yours looks to be on the earlier side of that based on what I’ve seen elsewhere online.


Ty love the knowledge I get from the awesome people on here


----------

